# Gracie due December or January



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I bred my first boer doe in July then again August since she stood both times for my buck I assumed she didn't take the first time but this last week I noticed her udder filling and her ligaments are loosening if she took in July her due date would be 12/8 she is pretty large

















Last month









This morning 
I am so excited I can't wait to see when she has her babies what they look like and how many she will have hoping for twins (girls) I am thinking she will have them by the 8th if she kids in December they will be mini boers I bred her to my Nigerian dwarf buck in July


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie! good luck with kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, nice doe. :wink:


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Gracie is still hanging I there I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Still waiting for Gracie to kid she did have some good udder development but thinking she won't go till January


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We are still waiting on miss Gracie she is getting bigger every day it seams and her udder looks great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's Gracie tonight I don't think she is going to make it till January 12th







She looks like she has dropped and udder is looking bigger too me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks about like my January 19 does......she is a beautiful doe


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks due around New Year. Pretty little girl!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thinking she won't make it till the second week of January she is pretty swollen in the rear and she looks likes she has dropped no discharge that I noticed at all yet so who knows I am not good at guessing lol hoping for twins or trips so they aren't too big


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok we are getting closer! Here is Gracie today I can't wait so see her babies 













She looks like she is starting to drop


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

We are still waiting....... She looks like she has dropped some I am terrible with ligaments but I think they are just about gone


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Kidding Hope all goes well;-)


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok we are getting close Gacie's ligaments where all mushy this morning she was more lovable had slight discharge so maybe today maybe tomorrow I am so excited!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just checked on Gracie no beds yet not thinking it will be today but there is still time however she now has nasty poop clumpy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is beautiful! Hope all goes well


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thx I am so excited


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What kind is she?


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

She is boer I was told she was pure boer but I don't think so my vet tech says she is high percentage boer at very least and she has cashmere fur from my research I am leaning toward boer Nubian but I will nvr know :/ she is a sweet heart I love her


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

goatgirl16 said:


> She is boer I was told she was pure boer but I don't think so my vet tech says she is high percentage boer at very least and she has cashmere fur from my research I am leaning toward boer Nubian but I will nvr know :/ she is a sweet heart I love her


Most of my fullblood Boer does have cashmere in the winter. That's the fluffy fuzzy hair, right?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> Most of my fullblood Boer does have cashmere in the winter. That's the fluffy fuzzy hair, right?


 They get their Winter Fluff. It is sort of like Cashmere but not really. It is just their winter coat. They all get it.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

No hers is all yr round it's cashmere the only place she has regular hair is on her head and legs I love it


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think grace might be in per labor she is yawning biting at her belly she has dropped a ton!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am thinking Gracie May kid tonight it's going to be a long night! And she probably won't lol but fingers crossed I am so excited to see her kids


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She could be a week or more still or could go tonight - hard to know but most will often get a full.. very full tight udder before they kid. Are you able to separate her out from the others when she does go into labor? It will sure help to have her be separate from the others with new babies.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes I am able to separate her and I separate her at night right now but keep her with everyone else during day till I think she is actually in labor


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

As of this morning Gracie was still withholding her kids from me!! Getting ready to go check on her hopefully she will decide today is the day!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ugh she will nvr kid!


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

I know the feeling, I have one I have been waiting forever for too! :-D


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

It's so nerve racking lol


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gracie just delivered 2 doelings!!!! I am over the moon excited!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

CUTE...Congrats!!!:leap:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks I am over joyed !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!! So cute;-)


----------

